# ECM 1.8S Special Edition



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

Since my engine is a QG18DE I used my vin to buy parts. My car has a mild electronic odor. I have replaced all parts with Nissan or Aisin parts and the last was my a/f upstream sensor. I cleared the code and drove about 20 miles and the check engine light came on and there was a very strong electronic order. From what I read my ECM probably has a bad chip. Today I ordered a used ECM from a car with 84000 miles. The car is the exact same as mine including color. It's a 2006 1.8S Special Edition. When I install I will disconnect pos and negative and touch pos and neg together to drain any power out of the ECM. After I put new one in which will be next week if there are no engine check lights I plan to leave it alone or should I reset throttle pedal relearn, throttle body relearn and idle air relearn. ECM won't arrive until Wednesday of next week and will install Thursday. Any suggestions would be appreciated.:nerd:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Generally when something like an ECM or a MAF are replaced, the re-learn procedures are normally performed. After you replace the ECM, you'll have to see how the car behaves pending any re-learns if needed.


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank You. I'll let you know after install and driving.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll have to relearn everything since the power was removed from the ECM; the memory will likely be erased for those items.


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> You'll have to relearn everything since the power was removed from the ECM; the memory will likely be erased for those items.


Makes sense to me. That's what I will do. Thanks!


----------



## firstforme (Feb 21, 2018)

:|Put the ECM in and warmed car up and after a few minutes the check engine light came on. Then I noticed the MAF plug did not look pushed in all the way and found that it would not plug in. I must have damaged it when putting the MAF in. Went to salvage yard and was able to buy one for $3. Got home and used push wire terminals to reconnect it and reset ECM since I had battery terminals off. The check engine light came on after about 20 miles of driving. Had code checked and it was the intake air temp. Did some reading and found that sensor is made into the MAF sensor. Went and got some butt crimp connectors for 18 to 22 gauge wire. When I took the tape off the splice I found the black w/ white stripe was out of the splice terminal and the yellow wire was loose. Put the butt connectors on, taped back, reset ECM and after around 60 miles no check engine light (I probably need to reset the ECM again since I only did the Accelerator Pedal Release Position Learning and the Idle Air Volume Learning and forgot the Throttle & Accelerator Position Learning). I needed someone to ask me if I felt stupid today. Before my car would get max mileage of 31.7 mpg. Now the average is 34.4 and will go up to 36.5. This is without A/C and hope the mpg gets better when on HWY for long periods. My 36.5 mpg is driving in town and a five mile stretch on the HWY. Another note: Thinking about the electrical smell I have inside car I remembered the first time I had the odor was after I removed the climate control fixing the cables and putting a used light bulb in. I did not blow out the circuit board where the bulb goes in and maybe there is some trash in there that's causing the odor. I am not going to worry about it. I also think my old ECM is good since when I pulled it had no electronic odor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback; that's really good MPG you're getting. A job well done.


----------

